# does anyone know of a company that makes a flat bed for a 1500 pickup?



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

hey everyone new to the site and not sure if this is the best place for this question however im wondering if there is anyone out there that makes a flat bed for a 1500 series pickup......

im looking into makeing a new plow truck setup for me nd my brother to put to work... i love the way the flat beds look and at first will only have a plow, however i will defintly be throwing a sander on it next season! 

any help would be greatly apreciated! thanks in advance


----------



## dforbes (Jan 14, 2005)

Flat beds are like trailers, they come in many sizes. Go talk to who ever sells them in your area and they should be able to order what you need. I have had a flat bed on a half ton truck before. Just make sure you realize it doesn't raise the amount of weight you can haul.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Here is a flat bed dump bed I made about 5 years ago. Since got rid of truck and sold bed and dump kit.
http://www.tjsperformance.com/chevytruck.htm


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

I think there about as many manufacturer's of flat beds as there are utility trailers. It may depend on your region of the country as the choices you may have. They definitely make models for 1/2 tons. One big decision is aluminum or steel. In the Midwest many trailer dealers also deal in flatbeds for pickups.

Keep in mind many steel flatbeds can weigh much more than the oem bed did.


----------



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

yea i know i cant haul more or tow more wieght with it im just thinkn lookswise and ease of cleaning and working with a sander....

ide like a 2500 series instead but im comign across some reallllly nice deals on 1500 and it has crossed my mind. but online i only see beds for 8.6 inch trucks.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Flat beds are typically designed around frame width, cab to axle dimension and overall length. So in theory providing a 1/2 ton has the same dimension I just mentioned as a 3/4 or 1 ton the bed will fit. Not knowing the year or make of the truck you're talking about it's hard to give an actuate answer.


----------



## brad2555 (Mar 17, 2009)

Coyote Manufac. Leesburg, OHio, by far the best build steel flat bed in the market, as well as flat bed trailers.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Yup when I built mine, my truck was a short bed and built my bed to suit that is was a short bed truck. The width would be the same regardless of 2500 vs 1500. I had no problem carrying the weight I wanted to with this truck either. I would load the hell out of it with sand when plowing.


----------



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

sorrry i meant to put 1500 series silverado or sierra !


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Being a GM the dimensions I mentioned earlier would be the same, I believe when Dodge went to the newer IFS on the 1500's the frames changed much like the F150 in 97/98.
Depending on your fabrication skills you can shorten a long bed to fit a short bed. But if the bed you start out with has a goose neck hitch the hitch will have to be moved, if you don't plan on using the GN just weld up the access door and move on.


----------

